#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Homologar software ECF em Sao Paulo

## mson77

Ola a todos,

desculpe off-topic...

Escrevi um programa para varejo, que emite cupom fiscal (ECF). Roda em linux, modo web.
Porem, para instalar em lojas é preciso homologar esse software junto aos orgaos publicos, como Estado/Municipio...

Como eu faço isso?
Por onde eu começo?
Alguem pode me dar uma dica inicial?

Obrigado,


mson77

----------


## mson77

Consultei Secretaria de Estado dos Negócios da Fazenda de São Paulo via email:

Segue resposta:
=========================================================
Obrigado por visitar o nosso site !

Mensagem Nº 2326281

Leia a Portaria CAT 108/03 para registrá-lo em São Paulo, e cumpra os procedimentos nela previsto.

Atenciosamente,

Secretaria de Estado dos Negócios da Fazenda - São Paulo

=====================================================
Mensagem Original:

Eu escrevi um sistema de automacao comercial.
Como faço para registrar o meu sistema junto aos orgaos publicos, para que amanha o meu sistema possa ser conectado a uma impressora ECF e ser lacrada por tecnicos competentes?

Resumindo, gostaria de oficializar o meu sistema perante o mercado.

Obrigado, 

======================================================

Fui no site da fazenda.sp.gov.br e baixei a portaria cat108/03 e está anexo nesse forum.

Espero que isso ajude a mim e a todos que tiverem essa dúvida.

Abraços,


mson77

----------


## joseguilherme

Saudações amigo,
Que tipo de impressora vc usa para imprimir esse cupom fiscal?

----------


## mson77

Nao sei se eu entendi direito a sua pergunta/dúvida...

... eu uso uma impressora de cupom fiscal (ECF :: emissor de cupom fiscal).
Existem varias no mercado: Bematech, Daruma, Schalter, Mecaf,...

abraços,


mson77

----------

